
Ask HN: Do you send links to yourself? - ivanpashenko
I&#x27;m wondering, are there more people like me who is sending links to themself to open those links on other devices or to keep it?
======
sundarurfriend
I used to send myself links from one Gmail account to another via chat, but
nowadays I mostly just open the link in desktop/mobile Firefox tab, and then
later use the 'Show Synced Tabs' feature to open it in the other device.

------
asteadman
For quick desktop->mobile I banged out this bookmarklet to gen a qr code.
Caveats: this was a quick hack and probably doesn't work on everything. super
long urls could be a problem.

    
    
      javascript:(function(){if(document.getElementById){var x=document.body;var o=document.createElement('script');if(typeof(o)!='object') o=document.standardCreateElement('script');o.setAttribute('src','https://qrbookmarklet.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/qr.js');o.setAttribute('type','text/javascript');x.appendChild(o);}})();

~~~
asteadman
OOPS. looks like i did not create that one. It is straight from
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/qrbookmarklet/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/qrbookmarklet/).
I apologize. honest mistake. I've written similar bookmarklets in the past and
assumed this one was one of mine.

------
sheraz
Gonna throw my own hat into the ring here and suggest Curabase [1]. This is my
project which enjoyed some facetime here on HN earlier this week.

I also have a simple chrome extension which loads your links in a new tab [2]

[1] - [https://www.curabase.com](https://www.curabase.com)

[2] - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/curabase-
replace-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/curabase-replace-
chromes/ifgckhldabjlhpogafialmkihebjfmpd)

~~~
ivanpashenko
And how is it going? Do people use it?

~~~
sheraz
It is going well! (At least, I'm quite happy).

Between HN and Product Hunt on the same day we took in about 8,000 unique
visitors, which resulted in over 350 signups.

Big drop-off since that early traffic spike, but is look like 40% of my
traffic is still returning users. So that is interesting...

That traffic spike exposed a few big bugs which we closed this week, and now
I'm figuring out next steps (marketing automation, more user acquisition,
increasing sharing/virality).

Also, the more users I talk to the more I understand their use cases.

All in all, I'm loving it despite juggling this and my day job :-)

------
meekins
No. I use pinboard.in for this in addition to long-term bookmarking.

------
Nadya
All the damned time. Now if only I could find a Pushbullet replacement that is
more like Pushbullet v1.x without all the damned bloat.

I mostly use it to send things to my phone or to my desktop more easily than
spamming my email. Two click sharing between my devices was a _godsend_.

Certain contexts make better reading. Reading long comment chains on my phone
can be annoying. It's why I have a monitor in portrait mode: to make long-form
articles easier to read.

I usually browse on my phone and send anything I'm actually interested in
reading to my desktop. I'll send things from my desktop to my phone if I'm
going to be travelling or want to show someone something later (eg: when we
meet up for dinner I can show them on my phone)

------
cweiss
If it's something to read - it goes to Pocket. If it's something to do, it
goes to ToDoist. Sadly, both are overflowing with things to read and do that
I'll likely never get around to.

------
0x54MUR41
Yes, I do. I mostly bookmark a site using EverNote. There is an extension
called EverNote webclipper that made easily to bookmark any sites.

------
tonyonodi
I made Sayable[1] to solve this problem for myself. It did moderately well on
prodcuthunt and /r/internetisbeautiful a couple of months ago (bombed on HN
though!).

The main selling point is that you can send links between devices with no need
to sign into anything. This was important to me since I'm not a fan of signing
into personal accounts on work computers.

[1] [https://sayable.co/](https://sayable.co/)

------
WaltPurvis
I email links to myself, and cc them to Evernote, several times per day.
Usually this is because I'm on my phone and I want to read the link later on
my desktop or just save it for reference.

It's kind of a hassle, and I probably only follow up on about one out of every
ten links I send to myself, so I should probably just stop. (But I won't.)

------
BorisMelnik
I use Google Keep...been really liking it these days. It also has a great
Android App / webapp / Chrome extension

------
ChrisGranger
I used to use [http://leash.co/](http://leash.co/) for this occasionally. I
also use Google Keep. But since I check my email pretty regularly, sending
something to my own Gmail is what I usually do.

------
partisan
Use to do this, but it was a headache. I am aware of and considering
pinboard.in due to the recent YCF debacle.

~~~
ivanpashenko
Which YCF debacle you mean?

~~~
partisan
Sorry, not YCF, but Apply HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11647165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11647165)

~~~
ivanpashenko
Got it, thx!

------
girishso
I tweet the links and they show up on
[http://www.tweetd.com/](http://www.tweetd.com/)

(I am the developer of Tweetd)

------
gautamnarula
The tools I use for this are pocket (if I want the whole link to read for
later) or Evernote's web clipper (to extract the relevant part of the page and
organize it along with other information on that topic.

------
colebowl
I used to but now use the Papaly Chrome extension. I like that I can create
private categorized boards that automagically sync across all my devices.

[https://papaly.com/](https://papaly.com/)

------
thecupisblue
I have a private subreddit to keep links.

------
miguelrochefort
I use Pocket and Pushbullet.

------
gatesphere
Pushbullet works for me. I just wish it let me choose which instance of Chrome
on which machine to push to, rather than all of them.

------
kalagan
I use a facebook conversion with a second facebook account that I created for
testing purposes.

~~~
degif
You can send Facebook messages to yourself – no need for a second account.

------
sharemywin
I built a website to post links to.

~~~
ivanpashenko
Nice. How does it works?

~~~
sharemywin
kinda like my own personal HN(lol)...I post links with hash tags in the title.
I added a login but you can post anonymously. I just haven't worked on it in
ages.

------
Mendenhall
Yes I have tons. I use Onenote and find it great for such things.

------
informatimago
Sure, all the time.

~~~
ivanpashenko
How do you send it, via email?

------
jiten_bansal
Pocket and google keep

------
hitsurume
tinyurl.com

Created my own shortlinks that I remember when I need to lookup things on
other devices.

